# JSP für DB-Verbindung



## KalleWirsch (19. Dez 2006)

Hi,
ich will eine Verbindung zu einem Oracle Server über JSP  herzustellenhier ist mein Quellcode:


```
<%@ page import="java.sql.*" %>
<%@ page import="oracle.jdbc.pool.OracleConnectionPoolDataSource" %>
<%@ page import="javax.naming.*" %>
<h1>Test</h1>
<%
try 
{ 
	Context initContext = new InitialContext();
	Context envContext  = (Context)initContext.lookup("java:/comp/env");
	OracleConnectionPoolDataSource ds = (OracleConnectionPoolDataSource)envContext.lookup("jdbc/myoracle");
	Connection conn = ds.getConnection();
	Statement stmt = conn.createStatement ();
	ResultSet rset = stmt.executeQuery("select * from ordner");
	out.println("<table><tr><td>Nr</td><td>Name</td></tr>");
	while (rset.next()) 
	{
		out.println("<tr><td>"+rset.getInt("id")+"</td><td>"+rset.getString("bezeichnung"));
	}
	out.println("</table>");
} 
	catch (Exception e) 
	{
		out.print("<font color=red>Exception</font>
");
	    out.println(e);
	}
%>
```


Soweit so gut ...  ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung geliefert


> java.lang.ClassCastException: org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.BasicDataSource


Kann damit jemand etwas anfangen bzw mir einen Tipp geben, wie ich dagegen vorgehe?

mfG
Kalle


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (20. Dez 2006)

Nein, aber ich kann dir den Tipp geben, eine Datenbankverbindung nicht in einer JSP zu machen. Das ist alter PHP-Ballast und entspricht nicht Model2.


----------



## HLX (20. Dez 2006)

Dein Lookup liefert scheinbar einen Datentyp org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.BasicDataSource zurück. Ich glaube OracleConnectionPoolDataSource funktioniert auch nur unter Oracle-Servern.

Du willst einen connection pool verwenden. Wie sieht die server.xml aus?


----------



## SlaterB (20. Dez 2006)

Fehlermeldung in google eintippen bringt manchmal ähnliche Problem-Behandlungen


http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod...x/<05May9.191246cest.332190@janus.stmk.gv.at>

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q....dbcp.BasicDataSource&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## KalleWirsch (20. Dez 2006)

eigentlich soll die DB-Verbindung später auch in eine JavaBean kommen.
Versuche das im Moment nur mal 'so' da es mir mit den JavaBeans erstmal zu Kopf gestiegen ist.

Ja danke das mit dem googeln hilft ja echt was;-)   Somit hatte ich letzteres Problem gelöst. Allerdings ist auch gleich die nächste Exception über mich hergefallen und ich komme mit dem in google rausgesuchten Hilfen nicht wirklich weiter.

und zwar folgendes:


> org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.SQLNestedException: Cannot create JDBC driver of class '' for connect URL 'null'




meine server.xml sieht so aus:
der Abschnitt mit dem Context Tag:

```
<Context path="/DBTest" docBase="DBTest"
        debug="5" reloadable="true" crossContext="true">

 <Resource name="jdbc/myoracle" auth="Container"
              type="javax.sql.DataSource" driverClassName="oracle.jdbc.OracleDriver"
              url="jdbc:oracle:oci:@XXXX.XXXXXX.DE"
              username="uuusssrrr" password="pppaassww" maxActive="20" maxIdle="10"
              maxWait="-1"/> 
</Context>
```


ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung weshalb er mir diese Fehlermeldung bringt. Vielleicht ein veralteter Treiber oder ähnliches?

Gruß
Kalle


----------

